

We (unexpectedly) got 60K users in 60 hours - What we learned - jordanmessina
http://www.patrickambron.me/2012/07/12/we-unexpectedly-got-60k-users-in-60-hours-what-we-learned/

======
patrickambron
Hey everyone, just wanted to say I'm truly flattered my blog got posted to HN
and made the front page (I'm the author). I hope people found it helpful

2 comments

1) Some of you wanted to know how HN compares to other sources for us, in
terms of signups, conversions, etc. I'll post it in this thread at the end of
the day (would you guys want a follow up post on this "Value of HN visits")

2) I've gotten some great feedback on the actual product from the HN crowd,
which is awesome. Feel free to leave any feedback on this thread (you can try
it at <http://brandyourself.com>)

~~~
osxwm
Hey Patrick,

I have a question. Why is the title of your
<http://patrickambron.brandyourself.com/> brandyourself page "Patrick Ambron,
Internet"? Specifically, why ", Internet"?

~~~
patrickambron
When we first created the profiles, we wanted to optimize for your industry as
well. We didn't want people putting in anything so at first we just used the
industries used by the US Labor Dept (LinkedIn does the same). Now we allow
you to manually add your profession too, but I just kept mine as "Internet"
because it seemed the closest.

------
engtech
Have you any thoughts of handling the edge case of users with ridiculously
common names?

In the top ten for my firstname lastname I have:

    
    
       a famous chef,
    
       a life coach who is doing branding SEO,
    
       someone else who is a programmer,
    
       a professional photographer
    

In the top three firstname middlename lastname

    
    
       various high school kids,
    
       a registered sex offender

~~~
patrickambron
Sometimes a name is just too competetive to realistically expect to own the
first page. That said, using our service, you are very likely to get some
stuff about you up there. That visibility is important. If your name is Brad
Pitt, people know you aren't the actor, but at least they found what they were
looking for on result 6.

You are thinking the right way by trying to add an initial or middle name to
your name. I'd be very surprised if you're name was too competitive to get
some results.

Shoot me an email, I'd be happy to take a look and give somem advice pambron
[at] brandyourself [dot] com

------
eps
Patrick, can I ask if you get any actual calls in response to "call and talk
to the real person" offer on your website? I'm sure many on HN recognize the
importance of having a phone number on the site, but it'd be very helpful to
know what it translates to in real world.

~~~
patrickambron
Yea, we actually WANT to talk to to as many users as possible. We get at least
half a dozen calls a day. Trevor, our "customer happiness officer" spends all
day talking to customer, answering people's email, etc. It does a few things

1) People get so excited to talk to a real person, even if they've just
experienced a bug. These people become huge fans

2) It's the best way to learn about who's using your product. It's much easier
to design and develop when you're thinking of specific people

I'd recommend everybody do it

------
Jordanian
"As any startup will tell you, most publications will only feature a startup
if given some sort of exclusive. In their eyes, the only reason to cover a
startup is if it provides readers with something they can’t get anywhere
else."

How do you start this conversation with a publication? How hard is it to
simply cold email Mashable and attempt to get an article?

I'm assuming once the relationship is built it's easy to get follow up posts
but do you have advice for making that initial connection?

~~~
patrickambron
When you're pitching a writer for the first time, I've found it's best to keep
it short, focus on the story (show them the angle), and make it clear you just
aren't blasting a bunch of writers. I usually try something like "Hey I'm the
cofounder of BY. We just launched a product that helps people improve their
own search results without having to spend thousands of dollars on a
reputation firm. For example, my co-founder Pete couldn't get an internship in
college because he was being mistaken for drug dealer and couldn't afford 7K
to fix it. I read some of your posts on online reputation (link to them) and
thought this might be a good fit. Let me know if you're interested--have
plenty of details if you want to know more"

And yes, once you establish that relationship it becomes easier to tell them
about an upcoming story. Even then, you want to keep it short, and focus on
the story for them so the hard work is already done. "Hey, we just released a
new feature. We can actually tell you when an employer googles you or finds
your profile. For example, say you're interviewing at ad agencies in NYC, you
might get a alert that says someone from Ogilvy just Googled your name and
found your profile" We're really the only place providing this intelligence,
let me know if you want more"

------
gamingfiend
<http://patrickambron.brandyourself.com/>

> Co-Founder & CEO at BrandYourself.com

> January 2009 - January 2000

Branding fail

~~~
pcambron
Good catch, updated now! So what did you think of the article, was it useful
to you?

~~~
gamingfiend
Absolutely, as it happens, but I wanted to do the traditional Hacker News "you
suck" before I flipped and told you I enjoyed reading it.

I like your product too. It feels more personal than a linkedin.

~~~
patrickambron
Haha, much appreciated man. I think our profile is more personal than a
LinkedIn, but we also provide something they don't. You can submit any link
about you (LinkedIn, personal website, article written about you, etc) track
it's ranking, and walk you through everything you can do to make it more
search engine friendly so it ranks higher for your name

------
GrantCov
Very interesting product. I haven't yet had a chance to fully explore the
site, but I will certainly be creating an account in the future.

I have two concerns:

1) What happens when two people with the same name sign up? Couldn't that lead
to issues where they're both trying to promote their own stuff while burying
the others?

2) Is there any way that someone could pose as someone they're not in order to
sabotage that persons google results, or I could see the possibility of a
friend doing that in order to pull a prank on you?

As I said I haven't fully explored to site, so if these concerns are addressed
on there, apologies. Great article!

~~~
patrickambron
Hey these are really good questions

1) In terms of duplicate names, the product also helps you optimize for
specific relevant terms like "Patrick Ambron, developer" or "Patrick Ambron,
BrandYourself" "patrick ambron, NYC" etc. So people looking for you will be
able to find you. That said, if two people are competing for the first page of
Patrick Ambron using our service, the person more actively updating and
creating content will edge the other out (google loves new, relevant content).
But, at least they'll be a leg up on all the other Patrick Ambron's of the
world

2) This is definately a possibility--in the same way, I can go and create a
wordpress site using your name. It's hard to detect, but there are warning
flags we look for. If you create an account for Patrick Ambron, but don't have
the authentication for any of the other profiles (FB, twitter, LI) it looks
suspicious and we check it out. We also have a policy where if you email us
because somebody is using your information in an account, we will suspend the
account for you, until the user can verify that they are who they say they
are.

~~~
GrantCov
Thanks for taking the time to respond! Guess I better create an account so I
can get a leg up on the other Grant Covingtons out there :).

~~~
patrickambron
Awesome! Feel free to reach out if you want to make sure you're doing
everything you can or if you have any questions
pambron[at]brandyourself[dot]com

------
pdx
How are they determining what companies are googling you?

Do they attempt to create a top ranked page about you, and then monitor IP
addresses visiting it, and match that to some db that maps company to IP
address?

~~~
patrickambron
@pdx yea you nailed it. Most of our users end building a BrandYourself
Profile, which is a simple (but pretty) profile that's really well structured
around your name, so it generally ranks on your first page. From there we can
use the IP addresses of visitors to determine who they are

We could always tell you when someone found that profile and where they came
from (they came from FB, or they came from Google after Googling your name",
but recently we started mapping the IP address to organizations. That data is
really accesible--you can buy a list from most major hosting companies--but
it's not really used for this purpose

~~~
nyellin
Haven't tried this, but can't just do a whois query for the IP address?

~~~
rhp
That's not always reliable. For example, if you do a query on my company's web
server IP address, you'll just get the name of our ISP as your result.

~~~
mappu
Whois on an IP address - you mean rDNS, right? Are you sending mail from this
server without fcrdns?

Most VPS providers will let you change the rDNS record for the IP.

~~~
count
No, rDNS And whois are different things. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whois>
vs reverse DNS, which you are obviously familiar with.

------
joshuahedlund
Very cool, looks like it has a lot of potential. I'm hoping you have some spam
prevention strategies in place, though, as it seems pretty ripe for it as it
takes off (just like any free service that lets you create profiles and post
links to sites, but _especially_ a service that promotes SEO and posts
followed links to sites)

~~~
patrickambron
Yea that's a good point. The nice part is, we don't create any profiles or
links on behalf of the user. They need authenticate things like twitter, fb,
etc on their own, so they actually need to have or create these profiles. They
need to go through the work of creating all the relevant content, and linking
it to eachother, we simply let you know if they are optimized/filled out
enough, and track their ranking

Interestingly enough, one of the things we need to keep our eye on is people
going through the trouble to create accounts--including social media profiles
---about other people. Would not have guessed that would be a problem

~~~
engtech
You could have a one-time pay service to get a "verified" badge on the
profile, like what Twitter has for celebrities.

~~~
patrickambron
That's a really good idea. It could serve the purpose of giving you a badge,
but it could also be a protective measure, because it means we won't let
somebody else with your info use the service (since they aren't verified)

------
aresant
I love this service, was in the early signup group and within a month
controlled my first 10 results.

Keep expecting a pivot to small biz though and hope that's in the plans, seems
like a much easier group to monetize.

~~~
patrickambron
Thanks for the kind words and for using the product.

Right now we are focused purely on individuals (it helps us keep the product
simple). It stems from our mission, "a person shouldn't have to pay a lot of
money to manage or improve their _own_ search results." While small businesses
are easier to monetize, we're happy to just help as many people out as
possible, and as long as 2% want the premium features, we're in a good place

~~~
omegant
Yep but helping small business have a positive white hat SEO, could be huge. I
myself have been searching your page for small business option, and I am more
willing to pay for my startup than for me (and I´ll probably convert the
private account).

~~~
patrickambron
I do think there is a big business there, but it's also crowded and more
complicated. People don't realize how big the individual market is, and we
want to be the ones who own it. But reach out to me, I'd be happy to show you
how to use the product, and give you some additional tips for the business
front--pambron[at]brandyourself[dot]com

------
ricardobeat
While this break-down is very interesting, it all boils down to one thing:
they announced an innovative feature that interests a lot of people. Things
could have played out differently but the outcome would be the same - lots of
signups.

If someone from the company is reading: I found out I already have an account
(probably from the time it launched), but I can't access it. Login doesn't
work and when I try to reset my password it says "e-mail not found".

~~~
patrickambron
Hey, email me at pambron[at]brandyourself[dot]com. I'll figure out why you
can't log in

------
69_years_and
Just a thought - some people go to a lot of effort to 'hide' who they are by
ensuring their name does not turn up - or if it does its so mixed in with many
result's that it would be hard from a casual review to determine this is the
John or Jane Doe one is after - while others a lot of effort to make sure a
search turns up the correct Mesers Doe.

~~~
patrickambron
Our view is pretty simple on this: Whether you like it or not, people are
going to Google you, and they expect to find you. 75% of HR depts. are now
_required_ to Google candidates before searching for them, 30% of all daily
searches are for someone's name. If you don't show up, you miss an opportunity
to mold that first impression.

You might as well be proactive and make sure you have some relevant content
well optimized. Otherwise you might be represented by something negative
posted by somebody else, or something irrelevant, or mistaken for somebody
else all together--my cofounder Pete couldn't get an internship in college
because he was being mistaken for a drug dealer

In other words, if you don't define yourself, something else will.

------
ga4
I really like your product, but the only issue I had was when I was boosting
my links. After every step in the boosting process I was asked to share that
step with my Social Network, while that may help my SEO it became more of a
nuisance. I would like to be asked only after completing all of the boosting
steps.

Other than that keep up the great work!

~~~
patrickambron
Just to be clear: You were asked to share your link after every step in the
boosting process?? It should just be your final boost step, which you can
choose to do or not. Looking into this now

~~~
ga4
I just tried to recreate and could not.

~~~
patrickambron
Yea, it should be your final step (it's 1% step that helps, but you don't need
to do it). I can't recreate the bug either, but i have my eye on it. That
would be annoying so thanks for the heads up

------
patrickambron
Thanks again everyone, I'm truly flattered. We had some great discussions
(have some catch-up to do today, had no idea I'd be spending so much time on
HN :)).

Since so many people were curious to see the affect HN would have on our
signups, I think I'm going to do a follow up post next week.

------
quanfucius
I really like how you guys built a viral mechanism into the product. You
incentivize the user to share their BrandYourself with their existing
profiles/networks to receive a "boost", which helps spread word of your
product. Pretty ingenious if you ask me. Good job guys!

~~~
patrickambron
Thanks. The trick is to figure out how a viral mechanism that aligns with your
actual value prop. People want their links to show up higher in google, and
sharing them on social networks will actually help in that process. It fits :)

------
nickler
I remember telling people about this when it first launched, citing it as a
vanity metrics booster.

As a startup founder, however, it's invaluable. I'm a converted fan, and the
process even taught this rookie a bunch about link building and SEO.

Great work, keep it up, and loved the blog post.

~~~
patrickambron
Thanks Nickler. Glad we were able to convert you :) We've actually found that
startup founders/entrepreneurs are great, great users for us. If you're
interested I'd love to talk to you on the phone, and get an idea of how you
approached the product, and what changed your mind.

If you're interested, just shoot me an email (pambron [at] brandyourself [dot]
com)

------
eli
More just FYI, but it's weird that your blog doesn't show up in
[https://www.google.com/search?q=We+(unexpectedly)+Got+60K+Us...](https://www.google.com/search?q=We+\(unexpectedly\)+Got+60K+Users+in+60+Hours.+What+we+learned)

~~~
patrickambron
Thanks Eli. That's actually because I just created this blog about 2-3 days
ago (this was my first post). It'll take a bit before it's picked up and
starts ranking. That said, I should see it go up soon, since I use
BrandYourself :)

~~~
eli
Cool, I figured as much. It's a nice post, I was googling it to send it the
whole team.

------
jordanmessina
Any chance you will release a plugin for a non-brandyourself site? I'd love to
put the "find out who's googling you" feature on my blog or even my startups
website.

~~~
patrickambron
Nothing in the direct roadmap, but that's a great idea. Right now we're
focusing on being more directly integrated w sites so we can you improve them
right from us. But again, that's a very good idea

~~~
monfresh
I would be interested in such a plugin as well. Given that I have a very
unique name (Moncef Belyamani) and that I've had an online presence for quite
some time, I've owned the first page of search results for both my name and my
"monfresh" nickname for years. I don't have a need for a BrandYourself
profile, but the "associate an IP address to a company" feature is intriguing,
and the analytics service I use for my sites (getclicky) doesn't seem to offer
that. Are there any analytics companies that do?

~~~
patrickambron
Surprisingly, very few analytics companies do. I'd go as far as to say just us
(at least in what I've seen)

The reason is, most analytics company's are meant for places that get a lot of
traffic. It's not really appealing or useful to have such specific info on one
visitor, Instead you want overarching information about all of them

A person on the other hand, probalby has one or two people finding them a
month. That means each visitor is someone important. You want as much
information as possible to figure out who they were (where did they come from,
how did they find me, where did they _work_ , etc) Our goal is to get as much
information as possible to you

------
spindritf
How much better are your results in boosting visibility as compared to for
example getting myname.com and linking to myname.com from all social media
profiles?

~~~
patrickambron
Getting yourname.com is always a Great move (we let you apply a custom domain
to your BrandYourself profile), and you want to link all your social media
profiles.

We basically walk you through a simple process

1) Make sure you have relevant content on the web (FB, LI, personal website,
etc)

2) Make sure that's as search engine friendly as possible (are you using
you're actual name, is there enough relevant content on it, can search engines
index it correctly, etc)

3) Make sure all of your relevant content links to eachother (Your FB should
link to your personal website, etc)

On average users find after going through our "boost process" for any given
link, it rises a full 1-2 pages(10-20 results) in their google results.

------
DanielOcean
Awesome piece. It's rare that a startup dives this deep into the details. You
deserve the 1000+ signups you'll score from a HackerNews front page ;-)

~~~
patrickambron
Hey thanks man! I just happen to really enjoy data--and it's paid off.

I've also been getting some great feedback from the HN crowd, so these are
great signups :)

~~~
thekevan
Rochester guy here who has enjoyed watching a non-NYC startup gain some
traction. Nice job!

Also, will there be a "post HN front page" report?

~~~
patrickambron
I think I may do one

------
Zenst
Good things happen to good products. Though Hashable is closing so might see a
influx from users migrating from there over the next few weeks.

~~~
patrickambron
Thanks. I think focusing on a good product is the most important thing. We do
one thing really well: when someone googles your name we help you make sure
you have the most relevant things showing up. In terms of Hashable, we aren't
a direct replacement, but the type of people interested in networking apps
generally like to make sure they look good online :)

------
kevinholesh
Were these high quality users in the sense that they converted to paid from a
free account? What source lead to the highest quality users?

~~~
patrickambron
Yes, users can pay for premium features (free users can submit, track and
boost up to 3 links, paying members can boost unlimited) With our model we
hope 2% convert to paid at some point in their Lifetime as a user.

In terms of this push, most of the major US press has been a _phenomenal_
source (which was the bulk of this surge). 2-3% converted in the first 24
hours, and by 8 weeks that number was closer to 5%. Mashable by far being the
best, followed by Huff Post

BrandYourself profiles were/are another amazing source. This makes sense too,
because it's coming from a trusted source.

Google and Direct isn't quite as strong (which makes sense since the sources
are so varied) but we still get above the 2% mark by 4-5 weeks

The signups from foreign publications were pretty bad. They signed up for free
at high rates, but they just don't pay (.5%). Not entirely sure why, but until
we figure it out, we put people from those places on a wait list

~~~
osxwm
>The signups from foreign publications were pretty bad. They signed up for
free at high rates, but they just don't pay (.5%). Not entirely sure why, but
until we figure it out, we put people from those places on a wait list

Do you have international friendly payment methods? Regionally tiered pricing?
And what do you mean by, "we put people from those places on a wait list"?

~~~
patrickambron
What do you mean by regionally tiered pricing? Right now all pricing is in USD
which could be another reason for the drop off. Does anybody have experience
with this type of thing?

PS-certain countries are put on an invite list so they can't sign up right
now. It tells them to sign up to get on the waiting list

~~~
hasanove
So, any way for legitimately interested people from banned countries to sign
up other than waiting?

------
3amOpsGuy
I feel like I want these guys to succeed just because Patrick seems such a
nice guy, have enjoyed reading the threads.

~~~
patrickambron
Hey, thanks man

------
whit537
Good work, man. Takeaway for me is to make the most of Google Analytics'
conversion tracking features.

~~~
patrickambron
Yea absolutely. We track everything through our own internal system and
through analytics. We want to know where our best users come from. Which
sources get people to sign up, which sources bring the most active people, and
which sources lead to the most subscriptions. It helps you focus your
marketing/PR efforts.

~~~
whit537
I'm interested to see how HN does for you. The front page in my experience
drives an order of magnitude less traffic than you saw from Mashable, which is
still a nice bump. Let us know how we convert, eh? :-)

~~~
patrickambron
Yea, I think I'll post on this thread at the end of the day w some numbers, or
maybe even do a quick follow up post tomw. Either way, I'll let everyone know

~~~
whit537
Cool, thank you.

------
rozap
You might want to take the quote from Fox news off your front page. First
thing I noticed...

~~~
patrickambron
Do you dislike the quote, or the fact that it's from Fox news?

~~~
K2h
I dislike Fox.

~~~
patrickambron
Can't say I blame you, actually. At the time of Launch, it looked like our
widest reaching "crediblity booster". I think we should go ahead and change
that now

------
dave_chenell
30% is a awesome conversion. Any specifics on how you were able to get it up
so high?

~~~
patrickambron
1) We happen to have a value proposition that appeals to almost everyone.
Almost everyone has Googled their name, and thought about improving their
results in some way or another--maybe there's something embarrassing, or maybe
someone else with their name owns all the results, or maybe they have certain
things they just wished showed up.

2) We worked hard on our home page \--we explain what it does, who we are, and
how it works in as little words as possible, and lead you right to sign up (we
tweaked this language so many times I can't tell you) Everytime it seems clear
enough to us, we would put it front of random person. If they didn't
completely understand what we did and want to sign up, we went back to the
drawing board. We did this over and over again.

\--For those who need more validation we lead you to more info: our company
story/mission, our press, testimonials, et. I call these "credibility
boosters"

3) We give a lot away for free. People like free stuff

------
exim
How did you implement that particular feature? (Notify when someone searches
you)

------
dropshopsa
I want to know how many signups you get from this submission to HN

------
brandcoachkelly
Hey Patrick, I don't see the link to the article. Did I miss something? Can
you please resend, I am very curious. Thanks!

~~~
patrickambron
[http://www.patrickambron.me/2012/07/12/we-unexpectedly-
got-6...](http://www.patrickambron.me/2012/07/12/we-unexpectedly-
got-60k-users-in-60-hours-what-we-learned)

------
newobj
Congratulations, but there's no way to say who a "user" is in 60 hours. What
you got was 60k signups in 60 hours.

------
eragnew
Thanks for sharing the lessons

------
shootthemoon
There is one problem with the "find who is googling you" feature. For about a
year now, google has started hiding the search results from the referral when
someone uses google while logged in to google services.

You may have seen "not provided" in google analytics for searches that found
your site... This is users logged in to google. And with more people using
google services such as gmail and g+, more and more results will be hidden. On
my corporate, tech web site, I'm seeing 40-50% of results from google as "not
provided" nowadays, and its increasing every month.

~~~
wmacura
I thought that's a feature of HTTPS, not sending referral headers to non-HTTPS
links. (and so not an explicit move by Google but a necessary consequence of
providing secure connections for logged-in users)

~~~
patrickambron
Yep. Basically if you're using Google behind the HTTPS (like you're logged
into Google+) they'll send back a non referral header. There ARE ways around
this, but it's tricky

------
klbarry
Interesting! I made my own guide a while back for my friends, with great
success.

1a) Make a "brand" with your middle name Google your first and last name. If
you’re like most people on earth, you’re one of many with your particular
combination. So how can you rank higher?

Never fight a battle you don’t have to. Pick a middle name, real or imaginary.
Google your new full name.

Example: My name is Kevin Barry. The Google result is completely owned by
Wikipedia and other impossible to compete against sites.

My full name is Kevin William Lord Barry. I think Lord sounds cool, so I’ll
make Kevin Lord Barry my “official” online name. It’s much easier to rank for
and even helps with personal branding.

1b) Consistency! Put your new name on top of your resume for consistency.

2) Edit/Create Your Facebook Take your new name. If your Facebook looks
professional, change your Facebook name to your new name. If not, make sure
your Facebook doesn’t use your new full name.

3) Edit/Create Your LinkedIn Take five minutes to create a LinkedIn account
with your new name. Put all of your resume information on it neatly. LinkedIn
will rank well for your new name, and you can brag as much as you want on it
without looking pompous.

4) Make Yourself Look Good on Amazon Make an account on Amazon, using your new
branded name. Pick a couple of books in your industry with good ratings. Read
the summaries (read the book, preferably, but I won’t judge if you don’t).
Leave a review of the books that makes you look good: show that you know
industry terms, talk about your experience, etc.

Each review you leave will go to your Google front page and make you look
smarter. This only works if you know enough about your industry to sound
smart, of course. You can also do this for textbooks, or fiction that you like
if you want to sound interesting.

5) Make Accounts on Web 2.0 Websites Take five minutes to make an account on
sites that allow descriptive profiles with your full name Quora, Yahoo
Answers, DisQus, Meetup, or anywhere else you want. Feel free to participate
in these communities to help even more, although it’s not necessary.

6) Strut Your Stuff! Here’s where you can have fun and really seem impressive.
Go to Weebly.com and make a free website, called “yourfullname.weebly.com”.
Set the page title to “Your Full Name Online” and the page description to
“Your Full Name’s Online Website”. Write a paragraph about yourself on one
page, and a page with links to your linkedin, Facebook, or anywhere else you
want to show people. Go nuts and add anything else you want that might make
you seem interesting. Voila!

~~~
X-Istence
This has worked well for me personally. My dad and I have the same name, and I
share a fairly common name for Dutch people. My name is Bert Regeer, but I
always go by Bert JW Regeer. In conversation I am still Bert, but everywhere
else I am Bert JW. This solves a lot of problems.

People no longer get me confused with my dad or some guy working for Shell,
when I sign up for mail or anything along those lines it has my middle
initials in the first name field (unless they have a special field for middle
initials) and I don't have issues with my dad and I sharing a name (If we
travel together, sometimes the airline will cancel the ticket because they
believe it is a double booking ... makes it really fun when we both go to
check-in).

Best of all, I now rank really high for Bert JW Regeer. As in, almost
everything on the first through third page are exclusively me (may change
depending on location) on Google. That makes it fairly easy to find me.

~~~
patrickambron
This is a really good idea (we encourage users to do it). If you have too
common a name, use a middle initial. The trick is, you need to use that name
in prof. setting (biz card, resume, etc) otherwise people will still Google
the other name, and they won't find you

~~~
X-Istence
Indeed, my middle initial is on everything. Business cards, it is in my domain
name (bertjwregeer.com), it is used in email, everything.

------
davedx
"Error establishing a database connection"

Is this a joke?

~~~
pferdefleisch
I thought it was too :D <http://cl.ly/0a2r3l2b331l0B1n141U>

